
CoffeeConsole: A Chrome Extension - dwynings
http://snook.ca/archives/browsers/coffeeconsole
======
ricardobeat
I just forked it and added a few things:

    
    
        * zero dependencies (except coffee-script.js of course)
        * REPL-style like the standard console
        * command history (up/down keys)
        * console capturing (pretty ugly as it is, the console API is not exposed)
        * on-the-fly syntax checking
        * fixed the icon :)
    

<http://github.com/ricardobeat/CoffeeConsole>

I messed too much with it to make a pull request. Sorry.

~~~
snookca
Of note, there's an experimental console API that you can use but it requires
users to set a flag to use the extension and you wouldn't be able to add it to
the chrome store (which I might do at some point).

~~~
ricardobeat
I ventured into that, but having to set a flag is a deal breaker. Let's hope
it becomes official soon.

~~~
snookca
btw: I just had a chance to look at your implementation. It's definitely going
in a different direction than I wanted to take it. I understand the desire to
match the default console but I'd like to keep the more powerful editor (along
with some other features I'm looking to add).

Great work, though.

------
roryokane
Looks good, but I prefer Firefox for most of my debugging. I hope someone
eventually makes a similar extension for Firefox, integrating with Firebug
(see <http://getfirebug.com/wiki/index.php/Firebug_Extensions>). There is xqjs
(<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/xqjs/>), but it doesn't look
nearly as polished as this.

~~~
chr1
for firefox there is acebug (<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/acebug/>) which is more polished (cells, autocompletion,
better integration with firebug). it doesn't show converted js as you type but
that's not very useful anyway

------
nicholaides
This extension made me realize that Chrome doesn't do syntax highlighting in
the console. What a convenient feature!

------
jwarzech
As someone who is doing more and more coffeescript this is awesome. However
debugging in the console seemed like the only way I was going to stay fresh in
native javascript!

------
christiangenco
Very interesting; I like it.

Could you add a keyboard shortcut for running the CoffeeScript? Perhaps
"option+(enter|return)" inserts a carriage return while (enter|return) runs
the code?

Second choice: command+B "builds" the code.

~~~
snookca
I have it set that Cmd+Enter or Shift+Enter runs the code and Enter just
creates a normal carriage return. I know this is a little backwards compared
to the normal console, so it's definitely possible to switch it around. This
just feels natural to me. (Down the road, having app preferences where this
can be toggled might be good.)

~~~
christiangenco
Ahh yes, just came back here to edit my comment after I found that in the
source. I can get used to that.

I'd love to see this become a drop-in replacement for the console.
CoffeeScript is so much nicer to deal with in development it's practically the
only time I'm still writing plain js.

------
danenania
Nice work! I've wanted this for a long time. Giving it a try right now.

